# Beginner's Guide to Orchid Photography



## gore42 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello my friends! And sorry for the extended absence. 

I've mostly been passing my free-time over the past couple of years with photography ( www.lightandmatter.org ... join if you feel like it), but I am still growing one orchid... formerly Phrag wallisii. 

Anyway, today I published an article on the B&H Photo blog about orchid photography, and I thought that someone here might find it useful. It's pretty basic, but it won't hurt if you're just getting started 

The article can be found here: Beginning Orchid Photography : How to get the best results


Furthermore, I'm planning on posting an more detailed article in the coming weeks about how I did my 3D / 360-spin photography, but this time on my own blog. 

Hope that someone finds this helpful!

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## gore42 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh, I suppose that I should mention....

If you happen to read my post (or just look at the pictures  ), I'd appreciate it if you'd rate the post and/or comment  Thanks!

- Matt


----------



## paphreek (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome back, Matt! It's good to hear from you!


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent article, Matt! Great images on the website, as well.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 15, 2010)

Great links, thanks Matt!!! Just added them to my favorites!!! Jean


----------



## gore42 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys  

Brian, I just took a look at some of your photos, and they're beautiful! 

- Matt


----------



## chrismende (Dec 15, 2010)

Matt, I love your photography (esp. the 3D spin!) and am glad to see you back here to participate in our "photo inspiration group!" (not an official group, but photos play such an important part of our mutual pleasure on these sites that conscious attention to it is really good!) I myself plan to get inspired by you, Dot, Brian Monk and several others soon! I don't post much in the way of photos right now because I'm too busy to set them up! Soon, though!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 15, 2010)

Very good article -thanks!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 15, 2010)

Lots of good tips. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent article! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Brian Monk (Dec 15, 2010)

gore42 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Brian, I just took a look at some of your photos, and they're beautiful!
> 
> - Matt



Thanks!


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 15, 2010)

Great article. Thank you.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 15, 2010)

What I need is someone to take photos for me! 
BUT the article was informative, so perhaps I'll give it a try. 
Now how to explain to the husband that I need a new camera to photograph my orchids?


----------



## Hera (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice article, thanks. I miss your 3D. THey were amazing and I looked forward to all of your posts.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome back, Matt. I've been wondering how you are doing. But you only have *one* orchid??? Hard to believe.


----------



## Heather (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome back Matt!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent Matthew!

Ramon


----------



## gore42 (Dec 16, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Welcome back, Matt. I've been wondering how you are doing. But you only have *one* orchid??? Hard to believe.



It might not be quite as bad as it sounds. Due to unfortunate circumstances a couple of years ago, I abandoned the remainder of my collection (maybe 100 plants) with a guy down in Oregon who had some extra space... with the intention of returning for them someday. Perhaps I'll do that soon 

- Matthew


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2010)

gore42 said:


> It might not be quite as bad as it sounds. Due to unfortunate circumstances a couple of years ago, I abandoned the remainder of my collection (maybe 100 plants) with a guy down in Oregon who had some extra space... with the intention of returning for them someday. Perhaps I'll do that soon
> 
> - Matthew



I hope so!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome back Matt. I am still growing a bunch of supardii & stonei from flasks u imported and the supardii in particular are getting big now! stonei seedlings growing great too.


----------



## gore42 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Justin, glad to hear everything is still growing! I believe that I have a supardii compot going somewhere, too. Maybe potted out by now....

- Matt


----------

